# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in New Delhi near railway station

## mano133

New Delhi Railway Station is the major railhead in New Delhi. It is located centrally in the city and is connected with each and every part of the country by trains. Several good hotels in New Delhi near railway station are available offering quality accommodation to the customers with various facilities. Some of these New Delhi hotels also provide good complimentary services.



New Delhi hotels

----------


## sophiewilson

On my Trip to New Delhi, India we stayed at the Leela Palace and we had a great time  :Smile:

----------

